# Looking for Tire Info



## mgmgreen (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a Pre-War Emblem bike from Angola NY.  The bike is not in perfect condition, but will look great for ridding around town in nice weather.  I do not know the exact year of the bike, maybe someone could help on that question.

The question that I have is where can I find tires for the bike.  The rims are 25.5" diameter with a circumference of 79".  All the local shops (even the supposed vintage ones) stair at the wheel and say good luck.  If anyone can point me in a good direction, it would be awesome.

Plus, if you can help with the dating of the bike, I can post Pics then.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds interesting, lets see those pictures!


----------



## sam (Jan 26, 2010)

Are they wood wheels--that take the glue on or single tube tires?


----------



## mgmgreen (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are a few photos of the bike and rims in question.  They are not wood (wish they were) but steel.  Some surface rust in areas, but not to bad.  All spokes in good shape.  The tires do not look like they were glued in, but who knows how long the set was previously on for.






Here is one of the rims in front of a 26" X 2.5 on another bike.  I also was mistaken yesterday, the rims are in fact 26" in diameter, not 25.5".





I tried a few more shops in the local area, but nothing even close to fitting the rim.  Here are a few more pictures of the bike.  Maybe they will catch someone's eye that can help.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice bike! I would guesstimate it to be a 1925 - 1935. Look closely at the core of the rim, is it wood? On my 28 incher, it is metal over wood (metalclad) or wood core. With the dimensions on the rim (25.5), add a 1.5 x2 = 28 inch approx. 
I got mine at Harper Machine & Manufacturing, 1329 Dunbar Ave., Dunbar, WV 25064. Phone # (304)768-1147 The tire and tube is one piece. It is for a non-clinching rim and yes, use glue.


----------



## sam (Jan 28, 2010)

You do have glue on tires.You got two chosies and you most likely will not like eather.One buy original style replacements:
http://www.universaltire.com/filter.html?ftire_size=28x1+1/2

or use modern glue-on tires like tufo or other cyclecross tires.


----------



## sensor (Jan 28, 2010)

actually the ones from universal are solids(well semisolid) and dont take air....the ones fron harper are real singletubes and do take air...
personally i have a set of the solids on a bike of mine and they are a bit heavier but thats made up for with the fact i dont have to worry about getting flats(i ride that bike alot!) a cheaper option would be the grey sew ons memorylane sells
and they did have all steel non clinchers...i tried to get one from college but terry wouldnt go for it


----------



## sensor (Jan 28, 2010)

sorry forgot this GREAT SCORE!!


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 29, 2010)

*that sprocket*

is fn cool


----------



## mgmgreen (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I think that I will try a set of the solid tires.  I hate having to fix flats on a ride.  The bike will not be a daily rider, but for special rides and shows around  Sac town.  Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Steve-O (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are going to ride it, build a wheel where you can maintain your tires and fill it with air just for riding.  The Universals are expensive and aren't great for riding.  If you do use the Universals, clean your rim good, use good glue and glue it well.  It is no fun if the tire breaks loose.  Trust me . . . I know.


----------

